# Der EM 2008 Fan Thread



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Man wer von euch sieht das Spiel und hat noch das gefühl das hier iwas schief läuft.

MFG
LoD


----------



## simion (12. Juni 2008)

Wieso? Wenn du die rote Karte meinst: Die war berechtigt.


----------



## Fingolfin (12. Juni 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn du die rote Karte meinst: Die war berechtigt.


ne
Das Faul vom Kroaten danach, das hätte Rot geben müssen.


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Unsinnige Behauptung...
Ich sehe keine Ursache, die mich das vermuten lassen würde.
Und eine Diskussionsgrundlage erkenne ich auch nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Es gab nicht eine Situation in dem Spiel in der der Schizi nicht recht hatte.

Die Urasche der Niederlage im Schizi zu suchen ist lächerlich, ist Ausdruck der Hilflosigkeit.

Deutschalnd hat verloren. Verdient, zu Recht und absolut korrekt.

Und das mit dem Foul vom Kroaten danach Rot - da muss ich doch lachen. 

Wenn du tatsächlich der Meinung bist, dass diese Berührung Rot ist, beweist du ein eher geringes Fußballwissen.

Tut mir leid, aber das war Gelb, allerhöchstens. Es gibt Schizis, die Pfeifen das nicht.


----------



## Bhargra (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn so ein kleiner Rempler in nem Männersport zu einem Platzverweiß führt, sollte man sich schon mal Gedanken machen..
Natürlich, es war unvernünftig und sicherlich auch unnötig.. aber NICHT rotwürdig. : )


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Bhargra schrieb:


> Wenn so ein kleiner Rempler in nem Männersport zu einem Platzverweiß führt, sollte man sich schon mal Gedanken machen..
> Natürlich, es war unvernünftig und sicherlich auch unnötig.. aber NICHT rotwürdig. : )




Doch.

Es _ist_ eine Unsportlichkeit.

Es _ist_ die klare Absicht zu erkennen, nur den Gegner anzugreifen.

Es _ist_ eine dreiste Überreaktion.

Und alleine eine der ersten Sachen langen für Rot.


----------



## gamerfront (12. Juni 2008)

ARGH.


----------



## Bhargra (12. Juni 2008)

Haste schoneinmal Fussball gespielt? Dann kannst du das den Jungs sicherlich nachfühlen.
Generell finde ich die Verhältnisse der Bestrafungen bei dieser EM n bisschen verzerrt..
Ein Spieler schlägt den Ball einen Meter weit weg und bekommt gelb.
Ein weiterer Spieler begeht kurz danach ein grobes Foul, das schon fast als gefährdent gesehen werden kann, bleibt aber unverwarnt.

Ich finde, dass man dem Fussball durch diese "härtere Regelungen" nicht die letzte Menschlichkeit nehmen sollte.. Soll ja noch was von nem Arena Match, bei dem auch mal die Fetzen fliegen, haben. ; )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2008)

Eine peinliche Vorstellung vom deutschen Team in der ersten Halbzeit. Sie haben verdient verloren...


----------



## Greeki (12. Juni 2008)

Bhargra schrieb:


> Haste schoneinmal Fussball gespielt? Dann kannst du das den Jungs sicherlich nachfühlen.
> Generell finde ich die Verhältnisse der Bestrafungen bei dieser EM n bisschen verzerrt..
> Ein Spieler schlägt den Ball einen Meter weit weg und bekommt gelb.
> Ein weiterer Spieler begeht kurz danach ein grobes Foul, das schon fast als gefährdent gesehen werden kann, bleibt aber unverwarnt.
> ...



Die Jungs dort bekommen zig Millionen um zu spielen daher verlangt man von ihnen FairPlay und das sie ihr Mensch sein einfach zurückstufen. So ist es nunmal im Fussball. Die einzige dicke Fehlentscheidung war bisher die gelbe Karte gegen Pogatetz nicht zu geben (erstes Österreich Spiel) und ihn somit nicht aus dem Spiel zu haun.
Das Foul von dem Kroaten danach wurde nur gepfiffen weil der Kroate sonst alleine vor Lehmann stand und eine riesen Torchance hatte.


----------



## Siu (12. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich hier gerade nur was "Schizi" heissen soll? Ist das eine neue Kampfsportart?

Das Foul nach dem Rot gegen Schweinsteiger war also eine "Berührung"? - Der Ball wurde vom deutschen Spieler nicht einmal angenommen, da kam er von hinten mit 2 Beinen rein und senst den Spieler um.. SoSo. Also DAS pfeifen manche Schiris nicht? Das Rot war überreagiert, aber keine Unsportlichkeit. Zweikampf unso. Gelb mit Verwarnung hätte gelangt, vor allem da es 2:1 für Kroatien stand war es in dem Fall völlig unnötig vom Schiri.


----------



## Bhargra (12. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Die Jungs dort bekommen zig Millionen um zu spielen daher verlangt man von ihnen FairPlay und das sie ihr Mensch sein einfach zurückstufen. So ist es nunmal im Fussball. [...]



Natürlich, aber das senkt den Unterhaltungswert für Sportmuffel wie mich deutlich. : ) Btw, angedachte Zahlungen von knapp 100 Mio. für nen Fussballer sind doch wirklich absurd, oder?


----------



## dalai (12. Juni 2008)

Hast du das Spiel Holland-Portugal an der letzten Wm gesehen? Da hatte es zu viele Karten, der Schiedsrichter war zu streng.
Ich fand ihn recht gut pfeifen, aber ich sag das als neutraler Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die rote Karte war berechtigt, das war eine Überreaktion und eigendlich völlig unnötig.Ausserdem was soll der Schiri machen, wenige Minuten vor Schluss noch viele karten verteilen, damit es zu Diskussionen und Ausschreitungen kommt?!


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Die rote Karte war berechtigt und das sage ich als bekennender Deutschland-Fan. Es ist einfach unsportlich jemanden wegzuschubsen, wenn der Ball längst ganz wo anders ist. Das Foul des Kroaten wenig später geschah immerhin im Spiel.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

und das mit schweine wo er gleich von 2 leuten umgenatzt wurde und der schiri in aller seelen ruhe zusieht was sollte das bitte?


----------



## Siu (12. Juni 2008)

Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Das Foul war völlig daneben, der Ball war nicht mal richtig am Mann und dann wird der so umgehauen. Da ist der Grund, dass das Foul im Spiel passiert ist, nicht wirklich ausreichend. 
Ich werde die Rote auch weiterhin unberechtigt finden. In so einer Spielsituation wo das Spiel entschieden ist, 2 Minuten vorm Ende jemanden mit Rot zu ahnden ist überzogen.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Das Foul war völlig daneben, der Ball war nicht mal richtig am Mann und dann wird der so umgehauen. Da ist der Grund, dass das Foul im Spiel passiert ist, nicht wirklich ausreichend.
> Ich werde die Rote auch weiterhin unberechtigt finden. In so einer Spielsituation wo das Spiel entschieden ist, 2 Minuten vorm Ende jemanden mit Rot zu ahnden ist überzogen.


/sign


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich werde die Rote auch weiterhin unberechtigt finden. In so einer Spielsituation wo das Spiel entschieden ist, 2 Minuten vorm Ende jemanden mit Rot zu ahnden ist überzogen.



Es spielt keine Rolle wann in Spiel ein Foul geschieht und wie der Punktestand gerade ist. Die rote Karte war meiner Meinung nach berechtigt. 

Aber was soll das streiten darüber, der Offizielle hat eben immer recht.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

er hat nicht immer recht du kannst nur nix machen egal was du/wir/sie sagen


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er hat nicht immer recht



Doch zumindest nach den Regeln der Fifa immerhin sind seine Entscheidungen bindend. Wir sind ja immerhin beim Fußball und nicht beim Eishockey.


----------



## Zita (12. Juni 2008)

Die Rote für Schweini was eine toootale fehlentscheidung.......das war niemals ne rote...^^


----------



## Nevad (12. Juni 2008)

Schweinsteiger hätte mal zulangen sollen,dann wäre die Rote gerechtfertigt..
Aber ich muss zugeben dass Deutschland in der Abwehr einfach sehr schlecht gespielt hat.Naja Montag putzen wir die Ösis vom Platz und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Schweinsteiger hätte mal zulangen sollen,dann wäre die Rote gerechtfertigt..
> Aber ich muss zugeben dass Deutschland in der Abwehr einfach sehr schlecht gespielt hat.Naja Montag putzen wir die Ösis vom Platz und gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haste recht die machen wir lang


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

ich will mal meinen snef dazu geben:

italien hat verloren, ich bin italien fan, da gabs auch diskussionsbedarf, aber bisher war es nicht der fall dass ein schiri da spiel entschieden hat. italien hat verdient verloren ganz klar.

Deutschland auch. Die rote Karte war ganz klar und eindeutig. Wenn man jetzt jedes Foul beurteilen muss um den Schiri als Niete abzustempeln um die Niederlage zu verschönern is das arm. Man muss als Fussballfan eigestehen können wenn seine mannschaft mies war. Klar gibts spiele da spielt der schiri ne große rolle, aber dies hier war keins davon!

Sehts ein, Deutschland war mies. Alles andre als ne Niederlage wäre unverdient gewesen.

und ich bin ein fanatischer fussballfan, doch man muss immer schön sportlich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juni 2008)

Sign zum Vorposter DICKES SIGN.Sonst naja Deutschland war eben schlechter das behauptete Ballack und Lahm auch im Interview dannach unde Basta,wenn die Fans alles nur verschönern wollen mit BLABLA Fehlentscheidung dann sind sie A Schlechte Fans und B Sie können keine Niederlage eingestehen


----------



## Tan (12. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man _nicht_ sagen, ob ein Spiel verdient oder unverdient war... viel zu subjektiv.... 

Wenn dann, dann sollte man von der Statistik ausgehn, die lügt meißtens nicht. Und, ja, Deutschland hat schlecht gespielt, war nich mehr so schön wie gegen Polen. 


Die Rote Karte hätte man nicht geben sollen, aber ändern kann man auch nix mehr. ´Ne Gelbe hätte auch gelangt...


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

also wenn man nach dem offiziellen regelwerk geht MUSS man in der Situation rot zeigen.


----------



## Greeki (12. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte damit zu tun? Das Foul war völlig daneben, der Ball war nicht mal richtig am Mann und dann wird der so umgehauen. Da ist der Grund, dass das Foul im Spiel passiert ist, nicht wirklich ausreichend.
> Ich werde die Rote auch weiterhin unberechtigt finden. In so einer Spielsituation wo das Spiel entschieden ist, 2 Minuten vorm Ende jemanden mit Rot zu ahnden ist überzogen.



Und deswegen sind Tätlichkeiten auf einmal erlaubt? Es ist egal ob man in der 1. oder in der 95. eine Tätlichkeit (weswegen auch immer) begeht diese ist mit Rot zu ahnden. Genauso muss man in der 4ten oder in der 93ten Elfmeter pfeiffen können. (so passiert gegen und für Österreich)


----------



## Kleinhoschi (13. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Schweinsteiger hätte mal zulangen sollen,dann wäre die Rote gerechtfertigt..
> Aber ich muss zugeben dass Deutschland in der Abwehr einfach sehr schlecht gespielt hat.Naja Montag putzen wir die Ösis vom Platz und gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt mit Össis wegputzen und so. Ihr seid weiß Gott nicht die beste Mannschaft bei dieser EM, aber spielt euch als die ultimative Mannschaft auf, die sowieso gegen jeden gewinnt. Kann mich noch erinnern was in den kroatischen, polnischen und deutschen (ja ok Bild verwendet man ja sonst nichtmal zum ....auswischen) Zeitungen stand. Juhu wir haben Österreich und so ein Schwachsinn.

Hmm die Kroaten sahen aber nicht gerade so siegessicher gegen uns aus. Und gegen die Polen war nur unser eigenes Unvermögen schuld, dass wir sie nicht 4:1 vom Platz gefegt haben. Aber gut so ist Fussball. Allerdings solltet ihr mal von eurem Egotrip runterkommen und mal dran denken, was ihr vor 4 Jahren geleistet habt, nachdem ihr ja so vollgestrotzt mit Selbstvertrauen aus Japan zurückgekommen seid.

Vote 4 second Cordoba


----------



## WestIce (13. Juni 2008)

nach 12 jahren war der sieg gen polen der erste bei einer wm

2000 in der vorrunde raus obwhl man titelverteidiger war....


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

Kleinhoschi schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt mit Össis wegputzen und so. Ihr seid weiß Gott nicht die beste Mannschaft bei dieser EM, aber spielt euch als die ultimative Mannschaft auf, die sowieso gegen jeden gewinnt. Kann mich noch erinnern was in den kroatischen, polnischen und deutschen (ja ok Bild verwendet man ja sonst nichtmal zum ....auswischen) Zeitungen stand. Juhu wir haben Österreich und so ein Schwachsinn.
> 
> Hmm die Kroaten sahen aber nicht gerade so siegessicher gegen uns aus. Und gegen die Polen war nur unser eigenes Unvermögen schuld, dass wir sie nicht 4:1 vom Platz gefegt haben. Aber gut so ist Fussball. Allerdings solltet ihr mal von eurem Egotrip runterkommen und mal dran denken, was ihr vor 4 Jahren geleistet habt, nachdem ihr ja so vollgestrotzt mit Selbstvertrauen aus Japan zurückgekommen seid.
> 
> Vote 4 second Cordoba


also dein Text hätte ich gerne mal nach dem Spiel der Deutschen gegen Polen so gelesen...da haben sich doch alle Ösis nass gemacht...
und warum nicht freuen über Österreich???die sind bei dieser EM nun mal nominell die schwächste Mannschaft nach der Schweiz und Rumänien...
und hast auch recht, dass ihr mit eurem Unvermögen gegen Polen nicht gewonnen habt.andere Mannschaften brauchen 2 Chancen und machen daraus 3 Tore...ihr braucht 20 Chancen und schiesst 1... 
und was bitte hat Österreich in der Fussballgeschichte schon erreicht??????????gar nichts,null,nothing...während wir zumindest 3 mal Weltmeister und 2 mal Europameister geworden sind...
Deutschland ist sicherlich nicht die beste Mannschaft wenn es um Technik und spielerische Glanzstücke geht,  aber wir sind ne Turniermannschaft und das zeigt sich bei fast jedem europa-oder weltweitem Turnier...
also halt mal den Ball schön flach...wer der bessere ist wird sich ja Montag zeigen...ich wünsch euch Glück,das werdet ihr brauchen...


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juni 2008)

Also mit der Leistung von gestern hätten uns die Österreicher so gnadenlos abgezogen, dass wir mit 4:1 noch hätten glücklich sein können.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

ein schlechten Tag darf jeder mal haben...wir haben gestern grottig gespielt.keine Frage,aber wichtig ist ob man nach so einem Spiel wieder Taten folgen lässt...
ich erinner mich noch an eine Mannschaft aus dem Jahre 1974, wo ein gewisser Herr Sparwasser die deutsche Fussballnation auf den Boden zerschmetterte.als die damalige DDR unsere Jungs mit 1:0 geschlagen hat...was danach passierte sollte jedem Fussballer bekannt sein...ein Warnschuss zur rechten Zeit,kann manchmal Wunder bewirken


----------



## WestIce (13. Juni 2008)

darum bin ich ja auch überzeugt davon dass italien europameister wird xD


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

nichts ist unmöglich...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

keine frage wir werden unser bestes geben und so gott will werden wir östereich wegbashorn XDD ok wir machen sie fertig hört sich besser an.

MFG
LoD

PS: dieser Komische "Die Faust des deutschen Volkes" typ was is jetzt eig mit dem?
      also ich fand den namen komisch


----------



## Greeki (13. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also dein Text hätte ich gerne mal nach dem Spiel der Deutschen gegen Polen so gelesen...da haben sich doch alle Ösis nass gemacht...
> und warum nicht freuen über Österreich???die sind bei dieser EM nun mal nominell die schwächste Mannschaft nach der Schweiz und Rumänien...
> und hast auch recht, dass ihr mit eurem Unvermögen gegen Polen nicht gewonnen habt.andere Mannschaften brauchen 2 Chancen und machen daraus 3 Tore...ihr braucht 20 Chancen und schiesst 1...
> und was bitte hat Österreich in der Fussballgeschichte schon erreicht??????????gar nichts,null,nothing...während wir zumindest 3 mal Weltmeister und 2 mal Europameister geworden sind...
> ...



Ich halte meistens zu Deutschland bei Turnieren (wenn Österreich nicht dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und auch so halte ich zu Bayern (ausser sie spielen gegen Ösis) und zu eurem Turniermannschaftsruf gehört auch eine deftige Portion Glück. Natürlich braucht man die auch im Fussball manchmal denkt man aber das Deutschland das Glück gepachtet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Fussballgeschichte: Ihr habt 10 mal mehr potentielle Spieler wie wir beim Geld siehts noch ärger für Österreich aus. Da man nunmal rund 20 Leute braucht um was zu erreichen ist das für ein kleines Land wesentlich schwerer als für ein grosses und für ein kleines sind wir gut dabei (geschichtlich gesehn).
Aja übrigens: Wir ham ne Mannschaft die is einmal mehr Deutscher Meister gewesen wie Schalke.
Vom Spielerischen her sind wir in der Gruppe momentan die stärkste Mannschaft es fehlt derzeit einfach ein Spieler der an Legenden wie Krankl/Polster anschließen kann und die Aktionen zu Ende bringt. Wir hätten sogar 2 Kandidaten dafür, der eine wurde nur nicht nominiert und der andere darf Bankerl wärmen.


----------



## LMay (13. Juni 2008)

Verdient verloren, mehr muss man dazu net sagen....
aber übrigens bekommen die Spieler nicht viel Geld, da es eine Ehre ist, für das eigene Land zu spielen. Mit ca. 200.000 Euro ist zu rechnen, maximal.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe dazu nur eins zu sagen: Wenn Gomez spielen darf, dann wird es wieder knapp gegen Österreich. Löw muss da mal konsequent sein. Dieser Spieler hat in den beiden Spielen nichts für unsere Mannschaft gebracht. Was macht der noch in der Aufstellung?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu nur eins zu sagen: Wenn Gomez spielen darf, dann wird es wieder knapp gegen Österreich. Löw muss da mal konsequent sein. Dieser Spieler hat in den beiden Spielen nichts für unsere Mannschaft gebracht. Was macht der noch in der Aufstellung?


oh herr danke ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der so denkt, der mann ist doch ein lebender pfosten der nur im weg steht, kaum war gomez drausen lief das spiel wieder


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ich halte meistens zu Deutschland bei Turnieren (wenn Österreich nicht dabei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit dem Glück hast du recht.jeder Meister,egal ob Welt-Europa oder Kreismeister braucht Glück...ob wir das allerdings gepachtet haben ist schwer zu belegen.klar haben wir bei der letzten WM Argentinien im Elfmeterschiessen besiegt und auch schon andere Nationen(England) dadurch zur Verzweiflung getrieben,aber bis zum Elfmeterschiessen muss man auch erstmal kommen.das Glück haben wir uns auch erarbeitet...
und Pech hatten wir auch schon viel..z.B. letzte WM gegen Italien...in der 119.(?) Minute den Treffer einzufangen tut schon echt weh...
zu Österreich in dieser EM sage ich : Respekt...mit den ,auch von dir genannten, Mitteln und Möglichkeiten, spielt ihr echt einen guten Fussball.allerdings wag ich zu bezweifeln das ihr spielerisch die stärkste Mannschaft der Gruppe seid...wie auch immer,egal wie es ausgeht, konntet ihr bisher erhobenen Hauptes vom Platz gehen...die Deutschen werden euch auf keinen Fall unterschätzen.und Montag wissen wir alle mehr...
ach und die beiden Spieler die es deiner Meinung nach richten sollen...wer sollte das sein?nur interessehalber...


----------



## Siu (13. Juni 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 2 Namen wären schon toll...
Ich drück heute erstmal meine Daumen für Rumänien und Holland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Italien muss schon fast die nächsten beiden Spiele gewinnen, damit sie weiter sind. Soll lieber mal Janssen rausnehmen im nächsten Spiel. Ich habe selten so eine beschissene Leistung gesehen..


----------



## seitenaus (13. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. 2 Namen wären schon toll...
> Ich drück heute erstmal meine Daumen für Rumänien und Holland
> 
> 
> ...




im polenspiel war er mit der beste mann ( meine meinung), aber ich vertrete deine meinung da. lahm wechselt auf jansens position dafür kommt friedrich
für rechts. wär für mich das ziemlich plausibelste was man da machen könnte.

aber ich hab ja eh nix zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadAngel (13. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Doch.
> 
> Es _ist_ eine Unsportlichkeit.
> 
> ...



Wenn in Zukunft so gepfiffen wird und für so ne aktion jedes mal Rot gegeben wird, werden wir die Saison 08/09 nicht zu Ende spielen können. Emotionen gehören einfach dazu. Ich sage nicht dass der Schiri falsch entschieden hat, aber diese Regel ist lächerlich wenn ich für einen Schubser Rot bekomme. Bei jeder Ecke wird gerangelt und geschubst, dann würde man pro Spiel bei jeder Ecke 2 Mann vom Platz fliegen sehen. 

Die Schirileistung war im allgemeinen wirklich nicht besonders. Man bedenke dass dieser Schiri zu den besten Europas gehört.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

Zusätzlich würde ich auch noch Fritz rausnehmen. Dafür dann Odonkor spielen lassen. Der gibt dem deutschen Spiel das nötige Tempo.



			
				DeadAngel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jeder Ecke wird gerangelt und geschubst, dann würde man pro Spiel bei jeder Ecke 2 Mann vom Platz fliegen sehen.



Im Allgemeinen hat die FIFA den Schiedsrichtern ja eingeschärft, dass sie auf solche Kleinigkeiten ab jetzt penibelst achten sollen. Und ich finde das merkt man auch. Gestern wurde zwar deswegen niemand vom Platz gestellt aber es gab eine Situation wo eine Ecke von Frings (von wem auch sonst :/) die zweimal abgebrochen bzw. wiederholt wurde weil einmal der Ball "nicht den FIFA-Richtlinien entsprechend an der Ecke" lag und beim zweiten Mal "eine kleine Rangelei zwischen SpielerX und SpielerY abgepfiffen" werden musste. Ob diese Verschärfung der Regeln gut ist, kann man denke ich jetzt noch nich beurteilen. Aber eine Umgewöhnung für die Einstellung einiger Spieler bedeutet dies auf jeden Fall!


----------



## DeadAngel (13. Juni 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich würde ich auch noch Fritz rausnehmen. Dafür dann Odonkor spielen lassen. Der gibt dem deutschen Spiel das nötige Tempo.



Odonkor wird in den Medien recht schlecht bewertet. Ich fand seine Leistung hinter in der Abwehr sehr überraschend. Also wenn der Junge will dann kann er wirklich was. 



> Im Allgemeinen hat die FIFA den Schiedsrichtern ja eingeschärft, dass sie auf solche Kleinigkeiten ab jetzt penibelst achten sollen. Und ich finde das merkt man auch. Gestern wurde zwar deswegen niemand vom Platz gestellt aber es gab eine Situation wo eine Ecke von Frings (von wem auch sonst :/) die zweimal abgebrochen bzw. wiederholt wurde weil einmal der Ball "nicht den FIFA-Richtlinien entsprechend an der Ecke" lag und beim zweiten Mal "eine kleine Rangelei zwischen SpielerX und SpielerY abgepfiffen" werden musste. Ob diese Verschärfung der Regeln gut ist, kann man denke ich jetzt noch nich beurteilen. Aber eine Umgewöhnung für die Einstellung einiger Spieler bedeutet dies auf jeden Fall!



Ja aber das gerangel gab es doch schon immer. Ich verstehe nicht warum man auf einmal so sensibel ist zumindestens in den Bereichen. Habt ihr das spiel gesehen von den ösis? Die Leistung vom schiri war ne katastrophe und das ist es was mich nervt. Jede kleinigkeit wird abgepfiffen und bestraft, aber abseitstore werden gegeben und klare elfmeter werden verweigert.


----------



## Siu (13. Juni 2008)

Die einzig neue Regelung, die ich gut heissen kann, ist die Schwalben-Angelegenheit. Man merkt das z.B. bei C. Ronaldo. Früher war der Kerl echt unerträglich was Dramaturgie betrifft und mit der neuen Regel hat er das massiv eingestellt. Die Rote war einfach überzogen, ändern kann man nichts mehr, aber mir tut es persönlich gut, wenn ich darüber reden kann^^ Die Beiden hatten sich sehr stark inne Haare an der Eckfahne, da wurde davor auch schon gedrängelt, gegrätscht etc..
Das Tor für Polen welches durch Abseits passiert war, ist wohl die Höhe des Tages, zumal der Linienschiri auf gleicher Höhe stand..


----------



## WestIce (13. Juni 2008)

ich fand die rote absolut gerechtfertigt

Österreichs Tormaschine heisst ja eh Ivica Vastic!!! xD

Jansen war schon gegen polen einer der schlechteren. Super Offensivverhalten aber Defensiv da strauchelt der Kerle ab und zu mal stark. Ich würd den raus nehmen und friedrich rechts, lahm links aufstellen.

Fritz war gegen Polen sehr gut, gegen Kroatien nicht existent.

Gomes is eigentlich ein super genialer knipser, doch bei dieser em würde ich ihn eher als chancentot und etwas neben der spur klassifizieren. Die Frage is ob Kevin Kuranyi da besser abscheniden würde, wobei der in der Luft, besonders bei Standards, die ja bei Deutschland net so der brigner sind, seine Vorzüge hat. Gegen Österreich würde ich trotzdem Gomez spielen lassen, denn die Ösis sind in der Abwehr hoch gewachsen. Da is nen spielstärkerer Mann wie Gomez schon besser. Eigentlich könnte man Podolski anch vorne ziehen, aber da Schweinsteiger einfach schlecht ist und eh gesperrt und Odonkor eher was für die Schlussphase würd ich einfach Gomez drin lassen...


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (13. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:
			
		

> Da is nen spielstärkerer Mann wie Gomez schon besser



Entschuldige vielmals aber dir hat wohl jemand ins Hirn gepupst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gomez ist alles aber nicht spielstark! Zumindest nicht in dieser EM und das ist, was zählt. Ich würde Odonkor nicht erst in der Schlussphase bringen, das ist zu spät wie man ja gesehen hat. Wenn der Junge das Spiel früh genug nach vorne treibt und schnell zum Tor kommt dann hat er es nicht so nötig hinten in der eigenen Hälfte festgeklammert zu werden wie gestern. 



			
				Siu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rote war einfach überzogen



Naja überzogen kann man nicht sagen. Schweini hat einfach den Standart Fehler gemacht sich mit "Vorbestrafung" in diese Situation zu bringen. Normalerweise hält man sich zurück wenn man schon verwarnt ist. Ihm direkt eine gelbe zu verpassen war vielleicht streng aber nicht unbedingt unangebracht. Letztendlich kann man nur sagen: Selber schuld!


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nur noch das ich heißer war der rest verschwindet hinter einem roten vorhang...

jatzt ma ehrlich Deutschland war einfach nur grottich


----------



## Nevad (13. Juni 2008)

> Allerdings solltet ihr mal von eurem Egotrip runterkommen und mal dran denken, was ihr vor 4 Jahren geleistet habt, nachdem ihr ja so vollgestrotzt mit Selbstvertrauen aus Japan zurückgekommen seid.



Wenigstens waren wir qualifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (15. Juni 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Verdient verloren, mehr muss man dazu net sagen....
> aber übrigens bekommen die Spieler nicht viel Geld, da es eine Ehre ist, für das eigene Land zu spielen. Mit ca. 200.000 Euro ist zu rechnen, maximal.



Stimmt, für so einen lächerlichen Betrag würd ich gar nicht erst vor die Türe gehen.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mit dem Glück hast du recht.jeder Meister,egal ob Welt-Europa oder Kreismeister braucht Glück...ob wir das allerdings gepachtet haben ist schwer zu belegen.klar haben wir bei der letzten WM Argentinien im Elfmeterschiessen besiegt und auch schon andere Nationen(England) dadurch zur Verzweiflung getrieben,aber bis zum Elfmeterschiessen muss man auch erstmal kommen.das Glück haben wir uns auch erarbeitet...
> und Pech hatten wir auch schon viel..z.B. letzte WM gegen Italien...in der 119.(?) Minute den Treffer einzufangen tut schon echt weh...
> zu Österreich in dieser EM sage ich : Respekt...mit den ,auch von dir genannten, Mitteln und Möglichkeiten, spielt ihr echt einen guten Fussball.allerdings wag ich zu bezweifeln das ihr spielerisch die stärkste Mannschaft der Gruppe seid...wie auch immer,egal wie es ausgeht, konntet ihr bisher erhobenen Hauptes vom Platz gehen...die Deutschen werden euch auf keinen Fall unterschätzen.und Montag wissen wir alle mehr...
> ach und die beiden Spieler die es deiner Meinung nach richten sollen...wer sollte das sein?nur interessehalber...



Nein manche Meisterschaften gewinnt man souverän andere durch einiges an Glück. Genau so wie bei Weltmeisterschaften.
Mit der Spielstärksten Mannschaft meinte ich das wir die einzige Mannschaft in der Gruppe sind die 2 sehr gute Spieler ihre seits abgeliefert haben es fehlt halt nur der Torjäger und die 2 die ich meine (und praktisch jeder andere Österreicher + Presse) sind Maierhoffer (nicht nominiert) und Hoffer. Wenn Hoffer gegen Deutschland (statt Linz) von Anfang an spielt werden wir gewinnen. Der braucht nämlich keine 35 Chancen bis er an nem Tor kratzt sondern maximal 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

erstmal montag abwarten 

@Kreki ich lese nbei deiner sig immer Metal Madness wtf????


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> erstmal montag abwarten
> 
> @Kreki ich lese nbei deiner sig immer Metal Madness wtf????


morgen gehts auf da wirds entschieden!!!!einseinseinself

und ich les da auch immer metal madness^^


----------



## DeadAngel (16. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Wenn Hoffer gegen Deutschland (statt Linz) von Anfang an spielt werden wir gewinnen.



Wer kennt Ihn nicht? Den Hoffer! Weltfussballer 2005 - 2008. Alles gewonnen was man so haben kann. hahahahaha Mir kommen die Tränen.


----------



## Clamev (16. Juni 2008)

Ich fins nur immer lustig wie während einer soclehen Veranstaltung (em/wm) sich allemöglichen leute aufspielen als wären sie Franz Beckenbauer persönlich und das sie wenn sie mitspielen würden sie das ding ja eh alleine gewinnen würden ...


----------



## Greeki (16. Juni 2008)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Wer kennt Ihn nicht? Den Hoffer! Weltfussballer 2005 - 2008. Alles gewonnen was man so haben kann. hahahahaha Mir kommen die Tränen.



Wenn du so kommst: Wieso habt ihr gegen Kroatien nicht 5:0 gewonnen? Wieso basht ihr nicht alles weg? Richtig! Weil Namen nicht entscheiden sondern Taten auf dem Spielfeld und dort kochen alle mit Wasser auch ein Herr Ronaldo.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

ok wer findet noch das Gomez ein rießen Vollidiot ist der NICHTS trift und eher ein lebender Pfosten auf dem Platz ist


----------



## Rodney (16. Juni 2008)

Sowohl das Verhalten von Deutschland, als auch das Von Österreich vor dem Spiel war lächerlich.

Zumal, wenn man es an dem misst, was bisher geboten wurde.

Lächerlich.

Ich fange an, die EM zu hassen.

Sowas lächerliches.

Hochgepush von den medien, zur Kommerzialiserung freigegeben und dann auch noch totlangweilig.

Gute Nacht...

Wann ist endlich wieder Bundesliga?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

und die uefa sagt was man tun und lassen muss ..

kein bier von xx und die chips von xx
hDf !


----------



## DeadAngel (17. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Wenn du so kommst: Wieso habt ihr gegen Kroatien nicht 5:0 gewonnen? Wieso basht ihr nicht alles weg? Richtig! Weil Namen nicht entscheiden sondern Taten auf dem Spielfeld und dort kochen alle mit Wasser auch ein Herr Ronaldo.



Richtig taten. Hoffer gestern von Anfang an gespielt und wieso habt Ihr jetzt nicht gewonnen? Das lag sicherlich nicht an der tollen Leistung der deutschen Mannschaft. 

Es war so wie einfach erwartet, es ist egal wie schlecht wir spielen (und hättet Ihr 200 Chancen gehabt und uns an die Wand gespielt): Das Tor trefft Ihr eh nicht. Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber was Ihr an Chancen in dem Tunier verballert oder auch damals beim Freundschaftsspiel ist schon fast eine Kunst. Wobei man auch sagen muss, das Ihr gestern wieder nicht schlecht gespielt habt und wenn man bedenkt das Österreich eine sehr junge Mannschaft hat wird da sicherlich in Zukunft mehr drin sein.

Zum Gomez:

In der Bundesliga ist und war dieser Mann herausragend. Ein unfassbar, genialer Stürmer der selbst aus keiner Chance ein Tor macht. Das was der in der Nationalmannschaft spielt ist allerdings genauso herausragend schlecht. Keine Ahnung was mit dem los ist, aber den kann er wirklich nach Hause schicken. Der hat den Kopf wohl nicht frei und ist schon bei Bayern. Wobei ich finde dass der Klose genauso wenig gut ist. 

Das hoch gepushe gehört einfach dazu und fand ich eigentlich recht amüsant für beide Seiten. x)


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2008)

tja,David gegen Goliath...nur das Wunder blieb diesmal aus...die Österreicher haben mutig gekämpft und gegen eine routinierte deutsche Mannschaft verloren...jeder Experte hätte das vor der EM auch so prophezeit und doch haben alle vor dem Spiel gezittert, denn Österreich hat sich zu einem ernstzunemenden Gegner entwickelt...und wer weiss wie sie bei dem nächsten grossen Turnier auftreten?
Deutschland hat jedenfalls die Zitterpartie überstanden und trifft jetzt auf Portugal.mit der bisher gezeigten Leistung wäre dann für uns Endstation am Donnerstag, wenn wir nicht noch so einen Spieler hinzukriegen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (17. Juni 2008)

Nochmal zum Schiri-Thema: Komisch, dass es noch niemand erwähnt hat von den "Experten", die alle die rote Karte für Schweinsteiger für berechtigt halten:
Gestern der eine Österreicher, der mitten vorm Schiri klar mit der Hand dem Podolski in die Fresse gehauen hat. Ja genau in die Fresse und nicht einfach mal so harmlos umgeschubst. Was hat der bekommen? Nichtmal gelb. Und ja das finde ich gut, weil das lächerlich ist für sowas vom Platz zu fliegen. Aber wieso Schweini dann Rot sieht....
Soviel zum Thema "schärfer pfeifen" für mich ist das eher ne Sache "guter Schiri <> schlechter Schiri".
Überhaupt sind die Schiris (mal wieder) grottenschlecht. Abseitstore werden gegeben, Reguläre werden abgepfiffen, auch gestern wieder wären die Deutschen nochmal durchgewesen und wieder wurds vollkomen unberechtigt abgepfiffen.
Warum gibts im Fussball net schon längst wie in (fast) jedem anderen Sport die Videowiederholung als letzte Entscheidungsinstanz.
Außerdem dieses pussymäßige "schärfer Pfeifen" geht mir auch gehörig auf den Sack, das ist Fussball und net son Tussi-Sport wie Basketball. 2 mal Ecke zu Wiederholen wegen Lächerlichkeiten...
Aber ich rege mich schon wieder zu sehr auf.


----------



## DrKnievel (17. Juni 2008)

Fußball ist doch sowieso ein Mädchensport.

Und das meine ich nicht, weil die Deutsche Frauenfußball Nationalmanschaft besser spielt als die Herren - zumindest besser als die Herren im Moment. 

Nein, weil 90% der Spieler offensichtlich kleine Mädchen sind. Zankereien wegen irgendwelchen Lapalien. Kaum berührt und schon heulend auf dem Boden liegen.
Es fehlt eigentlich nurnoch, dass man sich anstatt am Trikot an den Haaren zieht und fertig wäre der Zickenkrieg.


Wirklich...was man teilweise so sehen "musste" bei der EM, war schon lachhaft. Die einzige Mannschaft, bei der mir solche Szenen bisher noch nicht ins Auge gefallen sind (bzw. umgekehrt, dass sie sich eben nicht bei jedem Windhauch fallen lassen) sind lustigerweise die Holländer. Die sind auch mein Favourite auf den Titel. Sie spielen sehenswert guten Fußball und sind dabei eben auch fair.



Scheiss auf die Abseitstore, die gegeben wurden und die Abseits-Pfiffe, die unberechtigt waren. Aber grade für Fouls sollte es eine Video-Wiederholung für den Schiri geben. Und dann bitte die ganzen Schwalben-Pussys vom Platz stellen. Es gibt VIEL zu wenige Gelbe Karten für Schwalben.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (17. Juni 2008)

Um meine zwei Pfennig mal dazuzugeben: Ich denke es ist alles gesagt worden bis auf eine Sache: WIESO werden Löw und...(oh peinlich, jetzt hab ich doch glatt den Namen des österreichischen Nationaltrainers vergessen)...äh der Herr Soundso wegen einer Lapalie auf die Tribüne geschickt während der Schiri bei einer Handgreiflichkeit im Stile von Fight Club in Richtung Poldi nichts, aber auch GARnichts tut (man beachte das Blickfeld, das er in diesem Moment hatte). 

Ach ja und noch etwas. Das größte war meiner Meinung nach die geniale Zeitlupenaufnahme von Ballack während des Freistoßes. Bei dieser Visage hätte sogar King Kong reißaus genommen. Ein Hoch auf den Kameramann, der das so eingefangen hat. 


Kaeppiman


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

*hust* Hickersberger *hust*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

verdammt ich will das rumänien gewinnt!


----------



## WestIce (17. Juni 2008)

IIIIIIIIITAAAAAAAAAAALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAA

denkt immer dran.....das imperium schlägt zurück, wir werden Europameister, ihr werdet sehen :!


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> IIIIIIIIITAAAAAAAAAAALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAA
> 
> denkt immer dran.....das imperium schlägt zurück, wir werden Europameister, ihr werdet sehen :!


das Imperium schlägt zurück???dann denk aber bitte an die Rückkehr der Jediritter(in Form der Spanier)...die nehmen euch in der derzeitigen Form auseinander...


----------



## Siu (18. Juni 2008)

Löw und Hickersberger wurden vom Platz gestellt, weil sie angeblich nicht auf den 4. Offiziellen gehört haben, der sie mehrmals aufgefordert hat auf die Bank zurück zukehren. Leider war das völlig daneben von dem Schiri-Gespann, da die beiden Trainer sich frei in ihrer Coaching-Zone aufhalten dürfen um ihren Mannschaften diverse Taktiken ins Feld zu brüllen. Keine Ahnung was das dann für ein Kindergarten mit dem Verbannen auf die Tribüne war. Die Beiden haben dem 4. Offiziellen lediglich dazu aufgefordert, dass sie ihren Job hier machen wollen... da war der wohl etwas angepisst und hat Papa gerufen. Ma hoffen, dass Löw am Donnerstag gegen Portugal auf der Bank sitzen darf -.-"

Italien wird mit der Leistung von Spanien zerlegt oder spätestens im Halbfinale von den Holländern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Löw und Hickersberger wurden vom Platz gestellt, weil sie angeblich nicht auf den 4. Offiziellen gehört haben, der sie mehrmals aufgefordert hat auf die Bank zurück zukehren. Leider war das völlig daneben von dem Schiri-Gespann, da die beiden Trainer sich frei in ihrer Coaching-Zone aufhalten dürfen um ihren Mannschaften diverse Taktiken ins Feld zu brüllen. Keine Ahnung was das dann für ein Kindergarten mit dem Verbannen auf die Tribüne war. Die Beiden haben dem 4. Offiziellen lediglich dazu aufgefordert, dass sie ihren Job hier machen wollen... da war der wohl etwas angepisst und hat Papa gerufen. Ma hoffen, dass Löw am Donnerstag gegen Portugal auf der Bank sitzen darf -.-"
> 
> Italien wird mit der Leistung von Spanien zerlegt oder spätestens im Halbfinale von den Holländern
> 
> ...


/sign
und deutschland fliegt gegen portugal raus


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

super grad kommt im fernsehn das löw GESPERRT ist für das portugal spiel

IHR SCHWEINE


----------



## glacios (18. Juni 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Fußball ist doch sowieso ein Mädchensport.


Röööchtög. Und Tennis ist der härteste Sport auf the whole world. Mein Gott wie lächerlich. Es gibt bis auf Kampfsport kaum eine (besser gesagt KEINE bekannte/angesehene) Sportart, die härter als Fußball ist. Aber klar geh ruhig Basketball spielen, weil des is wenigstens Ganxta und Ghetto.


DrKnievel schrieb:


> Und das meine ich nicht, weil die Deutsche Frauenfußball Nationalmanschaft besser spielt als die Herren - zumindest besser als die Herren im Moment.


Frauenversteher. Schleimer. Ganz ehrlich? Ich scheiß auf Frauenfußball. Sorry aber so wie ich keine Ballettänzer sehen möchte, so will ich auch kein Frauenfußball sehen. Und zum Thema Erfolg: Lass mal die Frauen gegen die Männer spieln, mal schaun wer da erfolgreicher ist...


DrKnievel schrieb:


> Nein, weil 90% der Spieler offensichtlich kleine Mädchen sind. Zankereien wegen irgendwelchen Lapalien. Kaum berührt und schon heulend auf dem Boden liegen.
> Es fehlt eigentlich nurnoch, dass man sich anstatt am Trikot an den Haaren zieht und fertig wäre der Zickenkrieg.


Du meinst so heulend aufm Boden liegen wie Ribery gestern? Hm komisch hat sich der doch den Unterschenkel gebrochen, also was heult die Pussy da rum? Kriegtn Haufen Geld und liegt nur aufm Boden...
Oder Cech. Die Zicke läuft nur noch mit Kopfschutz rum. Gut der hat zwar mal n gebrochenen Schädel gehabt, aber des is lange her.
Pussys...alles Pussys...


DrKnievel schrieb:


> Wirklich...was man teilweise so sehen "musste" bei der EM, war schon lachhaft. Die einzige Mannschaft, bei der mir solche Szenen bisher noch nicht ins Auge gefallen sind (bzw. umgekehrt, dass sie sich eben nicht bei jedem Windhauch fallen lassen) sind lustigerweise die Holländer. Die sind auch mein Favourite auf den Titel. Sie spielen sehenswert guten Fußball und sind dabei eben auch fair.


Und wo ham des die Deutschen gemacht? Die Österreicher? Alle Andern? Sag mir mal bitte eine konkrete Szene und nein nicht von den Italienern, die spielen bei sowas bekanntermaßen in ner anderen Liga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Außerdem: Bei der EM gehts schließlich um was, da ist klar das eine Mannschaft mit allen Mitteln zu gewinnen versucht...
Also sowas wie dich nennt man Erfolgsfan. Das sind die Schlimmsten.


DrKnievel schrieb:


> Scheiss auf die Abseitstore, die gegeben wurden und die Abseits-Pfiffe, die unberechtigt waren. Aber grade für Fouls sollte es eine Video-Wiederholung für den Schiri geben. Und dann bitte die ganzen Schwalben-Pussys vom Platz stellen. Es gibt VIEL zu wenige Gelbe Karten für Schwalben.


Da mit den Schwalben geb ich dir zu 100% Recht.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Röööchtög. Und Tennis ist der härteste Sport auf the whole world. Mein Gott wie lächerlich. Es gibt bis auf Kampfsport kaum eine (besser gesagt KEINE bekannte/angesehene) Sportart, die härter als Fußball ist. Aber klar geh ruhig Basketball spielen, weil des is wenigstens Ganxta und Ghetto.
> 
> Frauenversteher. Schleimer. Ganz ehrlich? Ich scheiß auf Frauenfußball. Sorry aber so wie ich keine Ballettänzer sehen möchte, so will ich auch kein Frauenfußball sehen. Und zum Thema Erfolg: Lass mal die Frauen gegen die Männer spieln, mal schaun wer da erfolgreicher ist...
> 
> ...


hehe,richtig so...stimmt alles an deinen Antworten...DrKnievel(alleine der Name) spielt wahrscheinlich selber in ner Frauenmannschaft Fussball...


----------



## Caveman1979 (19. Juni 2008)

So auch mal meld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rote Karte gegen schweini war mehr als berechtigt! als Fußballprofi muss ich wohl für das geld was er verdient nur müde über provogationen lächeln das gehört dazu.


Was aber eine schande für die UEFA ist ,ist die entscheidung unseren Trainer zusperren! Er darf nicht den schiri angehn ,andereseits darf der schiri ihm vorschreiben wie mann einen mannschaft führt?

Wo sind wir hier? die neuen regeln scheinen immer mehr zur belustigung zudienen aber nicht um grenzen zusetzen.
Alleine dafür mueste man den schiri niewieder auflaufen lassen,wechle strafe bekommt er den(ach ja die sicherheit im gespräch zubleiben ganz fein gemacht Uefa lächerlich und dann noch die Sperre für den Össi Trainer beim nächsten Quali spiel für die weltmeisterschaft das ist so lächerlich und bringt jede menge pluspunkte.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Leute beruhigt euch doch mal wieder. Es ist nur Fussball, also nichts wichtiges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

Ich sage Italien - Spanien ist 50/50

Italien-Holland: Italien war grottig
Italien-Rumänien: Italien war gut, zu wenig draus gemacht
Italien-Frankreich: Italien aht das Spiel dominiert

Klare Leistungssteigerung

Die gab es bei Spanien nicht (brauchten sie auch nicht), doch ich würde nie sagen Spanien macht die sowieso kalt. Italien kann jeden schlagen, vergesst das nicht.

Open your mind!

Deutschland ist auch noch nicht raus, Portugal ist zwar bockstark, aber eine Mansnchaft wie Deutschland kann auch jeden schlagen und über sich hinaus wachsen.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

na klar deutschland siegt gegen portugal -.-

und an ostern kommt der weihnachtsmann hängt seine eier an den baum und zündet ihn an.

pff wir werden abkacken hört ich ABKACKEN!!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe mal deutschland gewinnt, des mit dem weihnachtsmann will ich nämlich echt gerne sehn oO

ne ma ernst.. denke auch das deutschland verliert, vllt ist "abkacken" übertrieben..^^


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

_Football is a simple game: 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans win_
*- Gary Lineker -*


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

vor zweigen tagen sagte ich noch, dass holland nie die EM gewinnt obwohl das so viele sagten, ich sagte die haben ihre besten Spiele schon gemacht.

und sie fliegen raus...ich sollte wetten, die EM hätte mich schon reich gemacht!

MIST!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

also ich hätte gerne prognosen von der buffed community für das deutschland:türkei spiel

wird es schlägereinen geben?
wer wird gewinnen?
etc.

was denkt ihr


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was denkt ihr


Hmm, hab grad bei Sport1.de gelesen, das die Türken ziemlich ersatzgeschwächt sind. 9 Spieler fallen gesperrt oder verletzt aus. Fatih Terim denkt sogar darüber nach, einen Torwart zum Feldspieler umzufunktionieren. lol

Ich tippe auf ein 2:0 für Deutschland. Diesmal werden es die Türken nicht schaffen, in der letzten Sekunde noch das Spiel umzudrehen.

Werde das Spiel mit paar Kumpels auf dem Filmnächteareal in Dresden anschauen. Da war bisher immer eine sehr geile Stimmung, besonders nach dem Portugal-Spiel.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

auf grund der starken schwächung auch ein 2:0 für die deutschen

aber das ist unwichtig...wichtig ist jheute erstmal das Italien Spiel.

2:1 für den WEltmeister


----------



## Haxxler (23. Juni 2008)

War wohl nix ^^


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

jo scheisse wars


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> jo scheisse wars


Italien ist aber völlig zurecht ausgeschieden. Wenn man 120 Minuten lang nichts für den Sieg tut und das Spiel nur verschleppt, braucht man sich nicht wundern. Mit dieser Einstellung hat man nichts im Halbfinale zu suchen.
Spanien war die klar bessere Mannschaft.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

spanien hat klar mehr ballbesitz gehabt usw, aber vom chancenverhältnis war es auf jeden fall ausgeglichen.

spanien is halt ne mannschaft die das spiel an sich reissen muss, italien hat wenig zugelassen.


----------



## Siu (23. Juni 2008)

Italien war die ganze EM schwach und ich fande sie auch zur WM nicht gut. Wurde mir ein wenig zu sehr gehyped die Mannschaft. Halbfinale kommt erst einmal, ich bin nach der Newsmeldung von der geschwächten Türkei auch klar für einen deutschen Sieg, zumal Nihat auch nicht mehr dabei ist. Solange das Finale nicht Türkei - Russland heisst, ist alles ok :X


----------



## Haxxler (23. Juni 2008)

Kommts mir nur so vor oder waren die ganzen Spiele außer Deutschland - Portugal im Viertelfinale zum einschlafen?


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Nee, es ging mir genauso. Bin gestern auch kurz vor der Halbzeit eingepennt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomwalker (23. Juni 2008)

Meine Prognose zu Türkeieutschland:
Wenn Deutschland gewinnt(was ich denke, ich tippe mal auf 3:0) wird es sicherlich viele Schlägereien geben, weil viele Türken halt gewalttätig sind, aber vielleicht irre ich mich und es wird keine Schlägereien geben, da die Türken froh sind, es wenigstens bis ins Halbfinale geschafft haben.

Ich freue mich auch, dass Italien endlich draußen is, die hatten schon bei der WM zuviel Glück, und bei der EM war es genauso.
Ich hab bisher auch (fast) nur die Deutschland spiele angeguckt, weil die meisten aderen, die ich angeguckt habe langweilig waren.


----------



## Fischbrot (24. Juni 2008)

Doomwalker schrieb:


> [...] wird es sicherlich viele Schlägereien geben, weil viele Türken halt gewalttätig sind, [...]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pauschalisierung is geil oder?


----------



## Doomwalker (24. Juni 2008)

-,- War mir klar, dass das falsch aufgenommen wird
Ich habe das nicht auf ALLE Türken bezogen, ich kenne halt ein paar Türken, denen ich das zutrauen würde, aber auch andere, denen ich das nicht zutrauen würde, allgemein habe ich natürlich nichts gegen Ausländer!
Und natürlich hoffe ich auch nicht, dass es zu Schlägereien kommt


----------



## Fischbrot (24. Juni 2008)

Aha und nur weil du ein PAAR kennst, sind VIELE gewaltätig... ähm ja... aber gut, das wird wieder Offtopic...

Meine Meinung ist ja, dass Großbritannien in die Türkei einmarschiert, die Macht an sich reißt, die komplette Nationalmannschaft durch Britische Spieler austauscht... ... ... um dann im Elfmeterschießen zu verlieren.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

ich sag nur türkei schweiz vor 2 jahren .. 

ich hoffe das deutschland gewinnt. sonst hupen die vollhonks noch mehr und ich muss noch so einen scheiss bmw kaput machen *g*


habe getippt:
deutschland - türken
2:0

russland - spanien
3:0

deutschland - russland
2:0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal kuken wies kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 og og deutscheland .. (alle anderen die ih mochte sind draussen .. holland/schweden/schweiz/össis)


----------



## Noxiel (24. Juni 2008)

Doomwalker schrieb:


> Meine Prognose zu Türkeieutschland:
> Wenn Deutschland gewinnt(was ich denke, ich tippe mal auf 3:0) wird es sicherlich viele Schlägereien geben, weil viele Türken halt gewalttätig sind, aber vielleicht irre ich mich und es wird keine Schlägereien geben, da die Türken froh sind, es wenigstens bis ins Halbfinale geschafft haben.



Frage: Wird es deiner Meinung nach weniger Schlägerein geben, wenn Deutschland verliert?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Frage: Wird es deiner Meinung nach weniger Schlägerein geben, wenn Deutschland verliert?



glaube ja Xd


----------



## Assari (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute!

 Ich hab mal ne Frage.

 Immer wenn bei der EM 2008 ein Tor gefallen ist kam immer so ein Lied

 Wie heißt des?

 Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

Dieses nervige, dumme, abstoßende Lied läuft nach jedem Tor. 

Und du willst das auchnoch haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

HERRGOTTSVERDAMMTE SCHEISSE!!!!!


----------



## Crothar (25. Juni 2008)

finde die türkei spielt organisierter =)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

og og deutscheeeelannnndddd


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army dürfte das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du das mit dem "oooh ohohoho oooh" meinst.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juni 2008)

Finale!!!!1111elf

Schlechtes Spiel, Ergebnis zählt!!! PPARTTYYY!!!


----------



## Crothar (25. Juni 2008)

jo, irgendnen markt zahlte 5% für n tor, wären 15% preisnachlass, nur welcher wars, media markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte es der Türkei gegönnt...die haben besser gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Media Markt gibt für jedes geschossene Tor im Finale 100 Euro zurück ab einem Kaufwert von 500 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer sich darauf eingelassen hat, ist selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

FINAAAALE, OHHOOOOOHOOOO


----------



## Bolle0708 (25. Juni 2008)

also das is doch mal hammer geil
ich hab mir aber am ende schon gedacht das die türken es noch spannend machen...und dann kam das 2:2
aber dann kam die erlösung

SUPER
FINALE OHOOO FINALE OHOOO


----------



## IchHabBobDressiert (25. Juni 2008)

Sauber die Türken sind raus..aber die Türken haben insgesammt besser gespielt.Wenn sich nichts ändert dann wird Deutschland gnadenlos Untergehen im Finale,vorallem bei so einem Scheiß Torwart wie Lehmann.


----------



## Kankru (25. Juni 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> SUPER
> FINALE OHOOO FINALE OHOOO



*mitsing*


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2008)

Ich sag nur...

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAND !!!!!1


----------



## Hishabye (25. Juni 2008)

FINALEEEEEE OHH OHHH FINAAAAALLLEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2008)

Endlich sind sie weg, danke DEUTSCHLAND!


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2008)

IchHabBobDressiert schrieb:


> ,vorallem bei so einem Scheiß Torwart wie Lehmann.



die tore haben andere verbockt ned Lehmann 

naja glück gehabt und schön von den türken abgekupfert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. Juni 2008)

Die Bergtour geht weiter und hoffentlich werden unsere Jungs nun noch zu Gipfelstürmern !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## rEdiC (26. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAND public viewing war soooooooooo geil!


----------



## Haxxler (26. Juni 2008)

Was für eine Stimmung auf den Straßen, so sollte es jeden Tag sein. DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottallent (26. Juni 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was für eine Stimmung auf den Straßen, so sollte es jeden Tag sein. DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!



Hey Jungs, hab eigentlich nen anderen thread aufgemacht aber dann kamen comments wie /close ... vote 4 /close blabla

Vielleicht interessiert es euch:

ich hab gestern auf der Fanmeile in Berlin ein paar Leute mit so einem weltklasse T-Shirt gesehen. "Zu Gast bei Gewinnern". Die haben auch einen Onlineshop, da hab ich mir sofort eins bestellt.

XXX


Das T-Shirt ist zwar etwas provokant aber geiler geht es ja nicht! Auch die Türken hier in Berlin fanden es lustig..

*Edited by Noxiel*
Das Forum für komerzielle Zwecke zu nutzen ist immernoch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

mal schauen wer gewinnt spanien oder russland .. ich wär ja für spanien (dann hats deutschland leichter *g*)

meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich kein spiel wie spanien -> italien (/sleep)


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Pressestimmen sind was feines nach so einem Spiel.

*"The Sun" (England)*
"Falscher A-Lahm! Die Türken wurden ausgetürkt. Dieses Mal konnten die Spezialisten im Entkommen ihre Zwangsjacke nicht abstreifen. Als das 2:2 fiel, wurde das Team von Joachim Löw seinem geschichtsträchtigen Namen gerecht: Die Mannschaft. Typisches, schreckliches, wunderbares Deutschland!"


*"The Independent" (England)*
"Lahm hat das letzte Wort und beraubt die Türken ihres verdienten Lohnes. Sie zermürben dich, sie lassen dich glauben, dass du eine Chance hast. Und dann, wenn du es am wenigsten erwartest, brechen sie dir das Herz. Typisch Deutschland."


*"Dagbladet" (Norwegen)*
"Ja, der Fußball ist deutsch!"


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

Danach kräht kein Hahn mehr, wenn die den Pott geholt haben...


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Huch da haben die Spanier Russland aber abgezockt, 3:0


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juni 2008)

Und wenn sie so gegen deutschland spielen, siehts schlecht für die deutschen aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (26. Juni 2008)

Wird schwierig (ja es heißt "schwierig" und NICHT "schwer" ) gegen Spanien.


----------



## IchHabBobDressiert (26. Juni 2008)

Finale!
3:1 für Spanien

Wenn die ihre Leistung halten,was ich auch glaube,dann werden die Deutschen fertig gemacht .

Die Deutschen müssen jetzt mal ordentlich auf die Nase fallen :>

Amo España <33
Die spielen wunderbar Fußball


----------



## Bankchar (27. Juni 2008)

> Finale!
> 3:1 für Spanien
> 
> Wenn die ihre Leistung halten,was ich auch glaube,dann werden die Deutschen fertig gemacht .
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe es wird so sein wie damals nach den lausigen Spielen gegen Kroatien und Österreich. Jogi soll die mal ordentlich zusammenscheißen, dann spielen wir im nächsten Spiel wieder wie ne Eins.


----------



## Masterlock (27. Juni 2008)

Ach, wir gewinnen 5:1 gegen Spanien.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

IchHabBobDressiert schrieb:


> Finale!
> 3:1 für Spanien
> 
> Wenn die ihre Leistung halten,was ich auch glaube,dann werden die Deutschen fertig gemacht .
> ...


gestern wurde es den Spaniern gegen müde Russen auch leicht gemacht zu gewinnen...
nichts gegen Spanien(hab sogar ein Trikot von denen),aber Deutschland wird ein ganz anderer gegner im Finale...
die ganzen Unkenrufe wie vor dem Spiel gegen Portugal werden wieder laut.und was ist passiert?Portugal ist rausgeflogen.zack...und Portugal halte ich für wesentlich stärker als Spanien...
ich war jedenfalls froh das es nicht gegen die Russen geht,sondern gegen die Iberer.die liegen uns...
ich sag:2:1 für Deutschland...ohne Verlängerung oder Elfmeterschiessen


----------



## Siu (27. Juni 2008)

Finde es immer toll, wenn alle Leute schreien wie scheisse Deutschland gespielt hat und das die richtig auf den Sack kriegen. Haben se fast alle gegen Portugal gesagt und zack haben wir mit einer sehr guten Leistung überzeugt und Portugal nach Hause geschickt.
Es ist hier eine reine Kopfeinstellung. Wenn du vor einem Spiel mit der Einstellung rein gehst, die schlagen wir eh, sind weder spielerisch stark noch sonst irgendwie gut, dann spielst du dementsprechend. Gegen Portugal wussten wir von einem starken Gegner und haben ebenso stark gespielt. Das wird mit Spanien nicht anders.


----------



## Slavery (27. Juni 2008)

Ich denk das die EM 2008 eindeutig gezeigt hat das wir ne Turniermannschaft sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2008)

Wie kann man in einem Finalspiel nur so schlecht auftreten? Ich versteh nich was los war. Teilweise hatte man echt das Gefühl, dass die garkein Bock hatten und nicht mal versucht haben zu gewinnen.


----------



## QcK (30. Juni 2008)

Endlich ist die EM vorbei... Es ging mir langsam aufn Sack, wenn man den Fernseher anmacht, den Taktik-Bericht und die Fehler-Analyse des Vortags zum 13. mal zu hören...

Spanien hat verdient gewonnen...


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deutschland hat so richtig beschissen gespielt ... wo war das spiel wie gegen österreich? -.- ...
find ich immer blöd wenn sich die deutschen nicht anstrengen und dann spielen wie wenn sie zum ersten mal da sind ..

torres hat schönes tor gemacht aber da waren 3 fehler der deutschen dabei ^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Spanien OLE OLE OLE

die richtigen haben gewonnen


Endlich ist der Schei** vorbei.


----------



## M. Emran (30. Juni 2008)

naja ich war schon dei ganze zeit für deutschladn gewesen und werde es auch immer sein...
Aber de spanier haben 44 jahre lang gewartet und nach soner langen zeit haben sie auch recht auf dem em pokal.
Glückwunsch meinerseits!
Aber das spiel fand ich insgesamt langweilig..nru ein tor, und das auch irgenwie schlecht^^.
Spanien hat aber glück gehabt denn ein tor vorsprung heißt noch lange nicht dass man gewonnen hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2008)

Auch gratulation Spanien. Gestern war ich noch sauer ...

Aber was DE da abgeliefert hat -> Unterste Schublade. Und das für'n FINALSPIEL. War schlimmer wie das gegen Kroatien!


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

Ich finds gut das die SPanier gewonnen haben!^^
Ich mag DE überhaupt nicht,
die hatten eh nur glück geg Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja Viva Espana!!!!1


----------



## M. Emran (30. Juni 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das die SPanier gewonnen haben!^^
> Ich mag DE überhaupt nicht,
> die hatten eh nur glück geg Österreich
> 
> ...



AHA toller grund ein land zu hassen nur weil die gegen österreich gewonnen haben......


----------



## Thoor (30. Juni 2008)

M. schrieb:


> AHA toller grund ein land zu hassen nur weil die gegen österreich gewonnen haben......


Vielleicht nicht das Land aber die arrogante und überhebliche Nationalelf?

Ich war von Anfang für Spanien häts den Deutschen aber auch gegönnt, doch wie die Deutsche im Finale gespielt haben war einfach.. Panne?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

verdient verloren


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht das Land aber die arrogante und überhebliche Nationalelf?


ich hab das schon öfter in letzter Zeit gelesen...warum bitte ist die deutsche Nationalelf arrogant oder überheblich?wie ist das Kriterium hierfür?woran macht man das fest?also ich finde nicht das die so ein arrogantes auftreten haben...
ich finde das die deutschen sehr natürlich sind und mit Poldi und Schweini doch auch ein paar Spassvögel dabei hat.und denk nur an die Nutellawerbung mit Kuranyi und den anderen.die können doch auch über sich selbst lachen...
da finde ich so eine Mannschaft wie Italien oder Portugal doch schon viel arroganter vom auftreten her.die sind doch supercool,aber Deutschland??? das bildest du dir doch nur ein...


----------



## Thoor (30. Juni 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hab das schon öfter in letzter Zeit gelesen...warum bitte ist die deutsche Nationalelf arrogant oder überheblich?wie ist das Kriterium hierfür?woran macht man das fest?also ich finde nicht das die so ein arrogantes auftreten haben...
> ich finde das die deutschen sehr natürlich sind und mit Poldi und Schweini doch auch ein paar Spassvögel dabei hat.und denk nur an die Nutellawerbung mit Kuranyi und den anderen.die können doch auch über sich selbst lachen...
> da finde ich so eine Mannschaft wie Italien oder Portugal doch schon viel arroganter vom auftreten her.die sind doch supercool,aber Deutschland??? das bildest du dir doch nur ein...


Nein bilde ich mir nicht ein. Ich finde weder Italien, noch Portugal, Noch Frankreich gut genau aus demselben Grund. Dieses"Wir-gewinnen-eh-alle-anderen-sind-müll-nur-wir-sind-gut.Hab-schon-ma-die-europameister2008-thsirts-gedruckt" Gehabe und gelabere geht mir dermassen auf den Sack.


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

M. schrieb:


> AHA toller grund ein land zu hassen nur weil die gegen österreich gewonnen haben......


wer redet von HASSEN? 
meines wissens wurde das nciht in meinem post erwähnt od irre ich mich da?
mhm.....
ich sagte ich mag die deutschen (das es um fußball geht) Fußballer nicht, da sie mir einfach unsymphatisch sind und dass sie geg Österreich gewonnen haben setzt noch eins drauf punkt


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieses"Wir-gewinnen-eh-alle-anderen-sind-müll-nur-wir-sind-gut.Hab-schon-ma-die-europameister2008-thsirts-gedruckt" Gehabe und gelabere geht mir dermassen auf den Sack.



Wer von unserer Elf hat das bitte gesagt? Ich glaube viele denken so, weil in der Bild z.b. vieles hochgepusht wird. Da sagt ein Spieler mal was in nem Interview und schon werden daraus Sätze gemacht wie: "Ballack sagt: "Wir sind besser als alle anderen." Man sollte dem geschwätz in den Medien nicht so viel beachtung schenken.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein bilde ich mir nicht ein. Ich finde weder Italien, noch Portugal, Noch Frankreich gut genau aus demselben Grund. Dieses"Wir-gewinnen-eh-alle-anderen-sind-müll-nur-wir-sind-gut.Hab-schon-ma-die-europameister2008-thsirts-gedruckt" Gehabe und gelabere geht mir dermassen auf den Sack.


klar,als Liechtensteiner hast du recht.da kann ich dich verstehen...oder bist du etwa Österreicher???dann tust du mir echt leid


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wer von unserer Elf hat das bitte gesagt? Ich glaube viele denken so, weil in der Bild z.b. vieles hochgepusht wird. Da sagt ein Spieler mal was in nem Interview und schon werden daraus Sätze gemacht wie: "Ballack sagt: "Wir sind besser als alle anderen." Man sollte dem geschwätz in den Medien nicht so viel beachtung schenken.



Das würde mich auch interessieren!?

Bild Zeitung is ja nich grade berühmt für ihre Wahrheitsgetreuen Aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. Juli 2008)

> ich sagte ich mag die deutschen (das es um fußball geht) Fußballer nicht, da sie mir einfach unsymphatisch sind und dass sie geg Österreich gewonnen haben setzt noch eins drauf punkt



Toller Grund. Ich mag die Spanier auch nicht mehr..haben ja gegen uns gewonnen. Aber noch besser finde ich den Satz, dass die deutsche Mannschaft total arrogant sei und wir ja sowieso jeden schlagen, obwohl das wohl viel eher von den Fans kommt und von den Zeitungen, lest weiterhin die Bild...dann bildet ihr Euch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> klar,als Liechtensteiner hast du recht.da kann ich dich verstehen...oder bist du etwa Österreicher???dann tust du mir echt leid


Schweizer.... Aber ich seh schon jetz kommen die Flames aka:"Wir sind wenigstens ins Finale gekommen" Hat keinen Sinn so weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## grimmjow (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, die Deutschen wollten schon fast gar nicht gewinnen. Denen war das irgendwie schei* egal (wenn mans mal auf die Spielweise bezieht).
Türkei hatte z.B um einiges besser gespielt, in dem Spiel davor. Nja, dieses eine T-Shirt sollte vielleicht doch wieder geändert werden. :>

"Zu Gast bei losern" 

Was die da abgeliefert haben, war nicht so toll. ^^"

PS: Jojo, flamed mich ruhig. :/


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schweizer.... Aber ich seh schon jetz kommen die Flames aka:"Wir sind wenigstens ins Finale gekommen" Hat keinen Sinn so weiter zu diskutieren.


nein,wieso sollte ich mich auf so ein Niveau begeben? im Ernst...wir haben wenigstens die Vorrunde überstanden!!! loooolll....
jaja,der musste jetzt sein...
klar haben wir deutschen teilweise miserablen Fussball geboten und selbst ich sage wir hätten vielleicht gegen die Türken verlieren sollen,damit Spanien einen echten gegner im Finale gehabt hätte...es war grauenhaft mit anzusehen wie die deutschen ab der 70.Minute hilflos den Ball quer und zurückgeschoben haben.man mochte fast denken wir hätten geführt...
vorher tausend Berichte über Lufthoheit  und dann kommen drei hohe Flanken im ganzen Spiel vors gegnerische Tor...ich mein,die Spanier standen super und klar ist es schwer durch dieses Mittelfeld zu spielen,aber ich versuch es dann zumindets auch 2 oder drei mal von hinten hoch rein zu spielen in gegenerischen 16er...auf alle Fälle besser als zurückzupassen zum Torwart,denn nur wenn man Chancen sucht kann es auch zu einem Tor führen...
naja,hätte wenn und aber...es haben sich alle nicht mit Ruhm bei dieser EM bekleckert die vorher als grosse Fussballnation beschrien wurden undvon daher kann sowieso keiner auf den anderen hinab schauen, wie du es versuchst uns weiszumachen...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

das is mir iwie zuviel streit werdet wieder friedlich sonst muss wieder was geclosed werden


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

was streit? em ist vorbei und deutschland hats verkakt .. wiso haben sie nicht gespielt wie gegen östrerreich? why?

nunja wie gesagt spanien verdient gewonnen und ich hab meine 6fr halt nid bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjo
das wars wieder 2 jahre von fussball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/bye fussball .. /bye blöde uefa mit vorschriften


----------



## Valinar (1. Juli 2008)

Das erinnert mich an die WM mit Klinsi.
Bevor die WM losging haben alle deutschen zeitungen ihn runtergemacht und auch viele Deutschen haben gesagt das er es nicht kann.
Dann sind wir dritter in der WM geworden und plötzlich war er der Held der Nation......aber wehe die Nationalmannschaft verliert wieder ein spiel weil dann sind sie gleich wieder die deppen der Nation.

Klar haben wir in den meisten spielen nicht gut gespielt aber scheinbar immernoch gut genug um ins Finale zu kommen.
Besonders lustig ist es wenn sich Schweizer oder Österreicher über unserer Elf lustig machen.....die haben ja nun wirklich nichts zu lachen.
Aber so kann man sich wahrscheinlich besser von der noch schwächeren leistung ablenken die ihre Mannschaften abgeliefert haben.

Spanien hat verdient gewonnen und es war auch die einzige mannschaft die fast immer eine konstante leistung gebracht hat.


----------



## Greeki (1. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was streit? em ist vorbei und deutschland hats verkakt .. wiso haben sie nicht gespielt wie gegen östrerreich? why?
> 
> nunja wie gesagt spanien verdient gewonnen und ich hab meine 6fr halt nid bekommen
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber toll habt ihr gegen Österreich nicht gespielt. Das 1:0 war nicht unverdient, aber gegen Spanien hättet ihr da härter auf die Mütze bekommen. Gegen Spanien hattet ihr hin und wieder Luft im Mittelfeld, aber kein einziger Ball kam bei nem Stürmer an und einen Torschuss in nem Finale zu haben ist ganz ehrlich ne Schande.
Zum Thema wieso die deutsche Mannschaft arrogant rüberkommt: 
Jogi Löw nach dem Türkei Spiel: "Wir haben gut gespielt und hatten das nötige Glück." Ich weiß nicht welches Spiel er gesehn hat aber als gut kann man das nicht hinstellen. Aus 3 Schüssen 3 Tore zu machen ist einzigartig und Weltklasse die restlichen 87 Min waren grottig und bevor ihr sagt blabla willst nur Jogi runtermachen, nein ich zitiere hier praktisch den Kaiser, der dann noch anschließend sagte er hoffe das nach einem schlechten Spiel wieder ein gutes folgen würde.
Das zweite Beispiel ist von Ballack nach dem Finale: "Wir haben 1-2 Fehler zuviel gemacht". Wie schon oben erwähnt waren alleine beim Tor 3 Fehler drinnen und auf den andren braucht man nicht weiter rumreiten. Da sollte man wahre Größe zeigen und sagen es war ein scheiss Spiel das man am besten morgen schon vergessen hat. Das war die schlechteste Finalleistung einer Mannschaft seitdem ich Fussball schaue und das sind schon über 14 Jahre.
Deutschland stand nicht unbedingt unverdient im Finale, denn es kommt auf die Tore an und von der Effizienz her müsste man ihnen einen eigenen Pokal anfertigen, aber spielerisch wars kein gutes Turnier.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema wieso die deutsche Mannschaft arrogant rüberkommt: 
Jogi Löw nach dem Türkei Spiel: "Wir haben gut gespielt und hatten das nötige Glück." Ich weiß nicht welches Spiel er gesehn hat aber als gut kann man das nicht hinstellen. Aus 3 Schüssen 3 Tore zu machen ist einzigartig und Weltklasse die restlichen 87 Min waren grottig und bevor ihr sagt blabla willst nur Jogi runtermachen, nein ich zitiere hier praktisch den Kaiser, der dann noch anschließend sagte er hoffe das nach einem schlechten Spiel wieder ein gutes folgen würde.
Das zweite Beispiel ist von Ballack nach dem Finale: "Wir haben 1-2 Fehler zuviel gemacht". Wie schon oben erwähnt waren alleine beim Tor 3 Fehler drinnen und auf den andren braucht man nicht weiter rumreiten. Da sollte man wahre Größe zeigen und sagen es war ein scheiss Spiel das man am besten morgen schon vergessen hat. Das war die schlechteste Finalleistung einer Mannschaft seitdem ich Fussball schaue und das sind schon über 14 Jahre.
Deutschland stand nicht unbedingt unverdient im Finale, denn es kommt auf die Tore an und von der Effizienz her müsste man ihnen einen eigenen Pokal anfertigen, aber spielerisch wars kein gutes Turnier.
[/quote]
Hi Kreki, ich weiss nicht was du hast,aber wieso ist eine Mannschaft arrogant wenn sie schlecht spielt und glücklich gewinnt???
du kannst doch nach einem gewonnenen Halbfinalspiel während einer EM als Trainer nicht sagen:hey,das war echt scheisse was ihr gespielt habt.das Finale verlieren wir ganz klar...
ich spiele seit 30 Jahren Fussball und hab dabvon 10 Jahre als Trainer/Spielertrainer verbracht.ich weiss eigentlich wovon ich rede und hab auch schon gegen südländische Mannschaften gespielt.wenn du gegen die nicht ganz starr deine taktische Marschrichtuung durchziehst verlierst du gegen die.und das hat wohl auch Löw gemeint, das die Spieler sich an die taktischen Anweisungen gehalten haben.klar ist das nicht ansehnlich für die Zuschauer,aber der Erfolg gibt ihm doch recht.die Türken haben mit allerletztemn Einsatz gespielt und halt da erstmal gegen.jeder weiss wie hoch die Türken ihre Ehre hängen.di ehaben da echt um ihr Leben gespielt.und wir deutschen haben mit unseren Kämpfertugenden dagegen gehalten...und es ist doch auch nicht sooo schlecht wenn man 3 Tore im Halbfinale schiesst und erst in Rückstand ist und dann ein Ausgleich kurz vor Schluss noch dreht...
und dann dein Satz von Ballack.den musst du mal richtig lesen.er sagt wir haben 1-2 Fehler ZUVIEL gemacht.das heisst man hat nicht nur 1-2 Fehler sondern sehr viele Fehler gemacht.nur waren 1-2 Fehler ZUVIEL...
kein Thema,Deutschland war schwach im Finale, aber du kannst doch auch nicht erwarten das direkt nach dem Abpfiff der Kapitän der Mannschaft sagt, dass die Mannschaft scheisse gespielt hat...
ein bischen Diplomatie tut in solchen Momenten ganz gut.glaubs mir...
und das Löw nicht alles supertoll fand,hast du spätestens da gesehen, wo er von der Tribüne zuschauen musste,oder wo er die Wasserflasche auf dem Boden schmiss.aber dazu ist ein Trainer(und auch der Kapitän) halt hauptsächlich da:er muss motivieren.und wenn eine Mannschaft ins Finale kommt hat er seine Aufgabe gut gemacht.und alleine nur Glück war es bestimmt nicht.ich hatte es schon in einem vorherigen post geschreiben, dass man sich Glück auch erarbeiten muss. von daher kann ich deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen, dass die deutsche Masnnschaft arrogant daherkommt...


----------



## Greeki (2. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hi Kreki, ich weiss nicht was du hast,aber wieso ist eine Mannschaft arrogant wenn sie schlecht spielt und glücklich gewinnt???
> du kannst doch nach einem gewonnenen Halbfinalspiel während einer EM als Trainer nicht sagen:hey,das war echt scheisse was ihr gespielt habt.das Finale verlieren wir ganz klar...
> ich spiele seit 30 Jahren Fussball und hab dabvon 10 Jahre als Trainer/Spielertrainer verbracht.ich weiss eigentlich wovon ich rede und hab auch schon gegen südländische Mannschaften gespielt.wenn du gegen die nicht ganz starr deine taktische Marschrichtuung durchziehst verlierst du gegen die.und das hat wohl auch Löw gemeint, das die Spieler sich an die taktischen Anweisungen gehalten haben.klar ist das nicht ansehnlich für die Zuschauer,aber der Erfolg gibt ihm doch recht.die Türken haben mit allerletztemn Einsatz gespielt und halt da erstmal gegen.jeder weiss wie hoch die Türken ihre Ehre hängen.di ehaben da echt um ihr Leben gespielt.und wir deutschen haben mit unseren Kämpfertugenden dagegen gehalten...und es ist doch auch nicht sooo schlecht wenn man 3 Tore im Halbfinale schiesst und erst in Rückstand ist und dann ein Ausgleich kurz vor Schluss noch dreht...
> und dann dein Satz von Ballack.den musst du mal richtig lesen.er sagt wir haben 1-2 Fehler ZUVIEL gemacht.das heisst man hat nicht nur 1-2 Fehler sondern sehr viele Fehler gemacht.nur waren 1-2 Fehler ZUVIEL...
> ...



Nein das hab ich nicht gesagt, man soll nur offen sein wenn man schlecht spielt und die Fehler auch zugeben. Es wurde bei allen Deutschlandspielen nur gesagt es war gut genug. In der Gruppe habt ihr keine Leistung gebracht ihr habt euch vorm ertrinken bewahrt. In jeder andren Gruppe häts wohl kaum mit der Leistung gereicht.

Und die Taktik gegen die Türkei war es ihnen 80 min das Spiel machen zu lassen? Deutschlands Strafraum brannte. Das einzige was taktisch richtig lief war der Abschluss der Rest war unschön und jeder Deutsche Freund den ich kenne schämt sich fast das die Deutschen weitergekommen sind. Taktik habt ihr gegen Portugal wunderschön durchgezogen aber sicher nicht gegen die Türkei und ja da sollte man dann Kritik bringen. Motivation kommt nicht immer vom nett sein, nein manchmal (und dafür ist vorallem der Kapitän, aber auch oft der Trainer zuständig) muss man allen mal so richtig in den Arsch beißen und ihnen klar machen um was es eigentlich geht. Willst du echt behaupten den Deutschen war bewusst um was es ging? Normalerweise müsstest du dir nach dem Spiel die Seele ausm Leib ko***** wenn du in so einem Finale stehst, aber das Engagment hat bei den meisten (leider) gefehlt.
Zwischen gut und richtig machen liegen übrigens Welten: Der Turnierbaum hatte schon dazu beigetragen das ihr ins Finale kommt. Es hat ein gutes Spiel (ein wirklich gutes Spiel) gereicht gegen die Portugiesen und schon war man im Finale. (das war der einzige Gegner der von der Papierform bei Deutschland war/lag) Es war natürlich nicht schlecht da man immerhin ins Finale gekommen ist, aber so wirklich richtig wars nicht wirklich. Klinsmann hatte da stärker und mehr gearbeitet. Man kann für die Deutsche Mannschaft nur hoffen das sie sich mal zusammen reißen und wieder beginnen Fussball zu spielen und nicht nur 3 Schüsse (und somit 2-3 Tore) in 90 aufs Tor lassen.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Nein das hab ich nicht gesagt, man soll nur offen sein wenn man schlecht spielt und die Fehler auch zugeben.


nein,das hast du so nicht gesagt...ich zitiere dich einmal: _"Zum Thema wieso die deutsche Mannschaft arrogant rüberkommt:"_
und dann folgte dein Kommentar zu Löw und Ballack... du hast nicht gesagt das jemand seine Fehler zugeben soll,sondern du hast explizit das eben zitierte Thema genommen Arroganz der deutschen Nationalmannschaft...
aber egal, ich weiss nicht wieso du so sehr erwartest, dass ein Trainer oder Kapitän vor laufender Kamera das eigene Team zersägt.das ist weltweit so, dass direkt nach dem Spiel oder während eines Turniers die Leute die Klappe halten und die Sache intern geregelt wird. weisst du ob der Löw denen im Trainingslager nicht Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht hat?
und das hat nichts mit Deutschland zu tun.was haben denn die Trainer der Franzosen,Italiener,Holländer oder Portugiesen gesagt?????? meinst du die sagen nach dme Spiel das die Mannschaft schrecklich gespielt hat und sie froh sind mit solch lausigen Spielern nicht länger in einem Hotel übernachten zu müssen???
wie weltfremd ist denn so was?
und wenn die Türken so gut gespielt haben,warum haben sie denn nicht gewonnen? das ist die von mir angesprochene Taktik.die Deutschen haben den Raum eng gemacht für die spielstarken Türken,was auch sehr kräftezehrend ist. das mag,wie gesagt, nicht immer für den Zuschauer ansehlich sein,aber führte doch zum Erfolg.
und klar brauch man auch Glück um bis ins Finale zu kommen...aber ich versteh trotzdem nicht was das mit dem Turnierbaum zu tun hat.also Italien und Frankreich hätten wir auch schlagen können,in der Verfassung wie die Mannschaften waren.dann wären wir halt da zweiter hinter Holland geworden.kann man auch so sehen...
aber um das ganze zu einem Abschluss zu bringen: die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hat nicht gut gespielt während des Turniers,war aber bei weitem nicht das schlechteste Team. und Spanien ist verdient Europameister geworden.mehr zu dem Thema bringt eh nur Verärgerung und noch schärfere Antworten mit sich...


----------



## Greeki (2. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,das hast du so nicht gesagt...ich zitiere dich einmal: _"Zum Thema wieso die deutsche Mannschaft arrogant rüberkommt:"_
> und dann folgte dein Kommentar zu Löw und Ballack... du hast nicht gesagt das jemand seine Fehler zugeben soll,sondern du hast explizit das eben zitierte Thema genommen Arroganz der deutschen Nationalmannschaft...
> aber egal, ich weiss nicht wieso du so sehr erwartest, dass ein Trainer oder Kapitän vor laufender Kamera das eigene Team zersägt.das ist weltweit so, dass direkt nach dem Spiel oder während eines Turniers die Leute die Klappe halten und die Sache intern geregelt wird. weisst du ob der Löw denen im Trainingslager nicht Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht hat?
> und das hat nichts mit Deutschland zu tun.was haben denn die Trainer der Franzosen,Italiener,Holländer oder Portugiesen gesagt?????? meinst du die sagen nach dme Spiel das die Mannschaft schrecklich gespielt hat und sie froh sind mit solch lausigen Spielern nicht länger in einem Hotel übernachten zu müssen???
> ...



Das waren 2 Beispiele wo beide einfach Blödsinn geredet haben. Wenn man seine Fehler nicht eingesteht wirkt man arrogant. Das ist nun mal so und die Deutschen haben es zu oft im Fernsehn bewiesen. (Die Österreichischen Stürmer allen voran Harnik haben sich selber sehr hart in Kritik genommen und gesagt das einem solche Fehler (3 Riesen Chancen kein Tor zb) nicht passieren dürfen und schlichtweg inaktzeptabel sind. Sowas ist Kritik die negativer kaum sein kann aber einen zugleich motivieren muss (als Profi).) Man muss übrigens nicht das Team zersägen man kann einfach sagen, dort und da und dort war es heute nicht gut (bzw. schlecht). Das hat kaum ein deutscher Spieler bei einem Interview gesagt.
Ich weiß nicht ob er ihnen Dampf gemacht hat, es hat jedenfalls nicht danach ausgeschaut und deswegen kritisiere ich (und viele andre Medien/Menschen) ihn ja auch. Er hätte sie (besser?) antreiben müssen, denn Lustlosigkeit in einem Finale ist irgendwie fehl am Platz.
Portugal/Italien/Niederlande bekommen alle einen neuen Trainer und in Frankreich siehts auch danach aus. In Frankreich muss die ganze Mannschaft umgekrempelt werden und wir werden sehn wie die sich entwickeln aber momentan denke ich haben sies sogar in der WM Quali Gruppe nicht unbedingt einfach sich als erster zu qualifizieren (Rumänien wirds ihnen nicht einfach machen).
Die Portugiesen haben das beste Spiel der Deutschen erwischt und waren einfach in diesem Spiel zu schlecht. Die Italiener waren nicht toll haben aber dennoch den zweiten Platz (in der Gruppe) geholt in dem sie Frankreich 2:0 besiegt haben. Sie sind dann erst im Elfmeterschießen (was ja bekanntlich eher ne Glückssache ist) gegen den Europameister Spanien verloren (die gott sei dank verdient das Elfmeterschießen gewonnen hatten)

Der Turnierbaum ist schon entscheidend denn du hättest entweder eine Todesgruppe gehabt (Italien/Frankreich/Holland (2 von den 3) rumänien) oder Ko Spiele gegen Holland/Spanien usw. Also zu sagen das ihr da auch sicher das Finale erreicht habt halte ich für sehr kühn, denn so tapfer habt ihr nicht gespielt. Schon in der Gruppe wärs auch schwerer gefallen, denn ganz ehrlich gegen Österreich/Polen/Kroatien konnte man nur einen Aufstieg erwarten und selbst der wackelte doch viel zulange.
Nochmal zum Türkenspiel: es kann nicht sein das eine Mannschaft wie Deutschland der Türkei das Spiel überlässt (bzw. überlassen musste). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Jogi Löw gesagt hat: Lasst die Türken spielen, wir müssen unsre Chancen im Konter nutzen.... Ihr habt gespielt wie ein Fussballzwerg gegen den Weltmeister. Löw wollte sicherlich schnell die Entscheidung suchen und dann entspannt die Türken ins offene Messer laufen lassen. Durch Glück und eiskalter Chancenauswertung stands dann eben 3:2, aber von diesem Spiel als taktisch gut und diszipliniert zu reden ist ehrlich gesagt sehr hart.

Ich habe nie gesagt das die Deutschen die schlechtesten waren, da gibts sowieso nur einen Kandidaten den man da nennen kann: Griechenland, sondern das es enttäuschend ist das so eine "große" Mannschaft die vorher schon den Titel 3 mal bekommen hätte (von allen Medien und Spezialisten) so hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt, sich aber dennoch ins Finale mogelt. Das Sprichwort "Fußball ist ein Spiel, bei dem am Ende immer Deutschland gewinnt" kommt nicht von irgendwoher.


----------

